# 400W für gtx 970?



## nonamer (2. Januar 2016)

*400W für gtx 970?*

Hey , habe zurzeit das Be Quiet Straight Power 10 mit 400W 

und hole mir nun die 970 GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 900 Series - GV-N970XTREME-4GD

würd mal gern wissen was ihr dazu sagt ? 

kann das funktionieren oder soll ich doch lieber das gleiche netzteil mit 500W holen?



system : i5 4690 non K
16GB ram
ASUS PRO GAMER b85
mfg nonamer


----------



## ForrestGump (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Hol dir lieber ein 500W NT, denn 400 könnte etwas eng werden !!


----------



## Ion (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Mein ähnliches System, allerdings mit einer 780Ti Matrix, liegt unter Last im Bereich von ~350W
Da eine 970 klar sparsamer ist, sollte ein 400W NT locker ausreichen.
Du solltest es nur nicht mit dem OC übertreiben


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



ForrestGump schrieb:


> Hol dir lieber ein 500W NT, denn 400 könnte etwas eng werden !!



Wie bitte? oO


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Ohne zu starkes anheben des Power Targets bzw. Spannung und Power Target gibt es kein Problem auch wenn dich die Grafikkarten Hersteller dafür hassen werden^^

Zotac war angeblich mein altes E9 480W zu schwach für ne GTX 970 sie meinten das die Karte deswegen ins Power Target läuft aber das hat ja eigentlich gar nix miteinander zu tun.

Im schlimmsten Fall schaltet sich das Netzteil ab weil die Grafikkarte doch mal zu viel über die 1 12V Rail für die Grafikkarte ziehen will aber eigentlich ist das eher um bei Billig Netzteilen etwas Reserve zu haben die nie das leisten was drauf steht.

Du könntest ja ansonsten Alternativ versuchen das E10 400W noch für einen vernünftigen Preis los zu werden dann wärst du auch mit starkem OC auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## kegg (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Da kann man dann mal Threshold zitieren



> Ich hatte zwei P10 mit 550 Watt an der SunMoon getestet und beide waren in der Lage, über 700 Watt zu leisten, ohne dass sich die Spannungsstabilität geändert hatte, ohne dass die Restwelligkeit angestiegen ist. Die sind nicht mal lauter geworden.





> Gerade bei übertakteten Karten wird der Unterschied größer -- Toms Hardware hatte da mal einen Test zu gemacht, als die 900er Karten auf den Markt kamen -- da liegt die durchschnittliche Leistungsaufnahme bei 190-200 Watt und der Peak Wert kratzt an der 400 Watt Marke oder ist darüber.
> Moderne Netzteile, wie das E10 oder auch das Antec Edge -- gibt natürlich noch viele weitere Netzteile -- haben keine Probleme mit den Peak Werten. Die kann die Filterung problemlos abfangen.



Wenn man diese Aussagen nun kombiniert, dann reicht ein 400W Netzteil aus. Letztendlich hast du dann aber kaum Reserven, funktionieren wird es aber. Es liegt also ganz allein an deiner Nutzung. Willst du auf Nummer sicher gehen könntest du zum 500W Netzteil greifen. Grundsätzlich fährst du mit dem 400W Netzteil aber nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Das hier reicht völlig aus, auch wenn Du die Grafikkart eweit übertaktest, und immer schön daran denken, nicht jeder 400W Netzteil hat die gleiche nutzbare Leistung:
65,-€ https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


----------



## claster17 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hier reicht völlig aus, auch wenn Du die Grafikkart eweit übertaktest, und immer schön daran denken, nicht jeder 400W Netzteil hat die gleiche nutzbare Leistung:
> 65,-€ https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straig...-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.html?hloc=at&hloc=de



Wieso stellst du hier den Link zum E10 400W rein, wenn der TE es doch bereits hat?


----------



## GabtC (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

400W reichen aus, so lange du die GPU nicht übertakten willst. Schau bei Netzteilen nicht auf die Nennleistung sondern darauf wie viel Ampere die 12V-Leitungen an denen die GPU angeschlossen wird liefern können. Die theoretische Maximalleistung ist in der Anwendung meistens uninteressant.


----------



## RavionHD (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Ja, hat bei mir damals ausgereicht (GTX970 OC, ca 1350 Mhz mit i5 3470 tock) und ein Cougar A400.


----------



## KonterSchock (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

das reicht locker, die 970gtx zieht wenig und wird weniger heiß bei vollast.

abgesehen vom speicher skandal ist es eine sehr nette karte.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

solang du das oc im normalen berech hälst und keine weltrekorde versuchst zu brechen reicht das problemlos...
jedoch bist du mitm non k ja sowiso gebeutelt da den nicht gros ocen kannst, oder haben se auf haswel boards das non k oc auch so freigeschalten sie bei skylake? weises garnicht^^


----------



## NerdFlanders (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



ForrestGump schrieb:


> Hol dir lieber ein 500W NT, denn 400 könnte etwas eng werden !!



Hast du die Zahl aus deinem Horoskop?^^

Im Spielealltag ziehen 4770K und GTX 980 260-280W aus der Steckdose. Wohlgemerkt @ stock, aber mit alltagstauglichem OC landet man noch immer weit unter 400W.


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Im normalen Betrieb reichen die 400W locker für den "normalen" Betrieb, sogar mit GPU OC.

Ich denke ja nicht, dass du vor hast, permanent böse Stresstest, wie Prime95+Furmark gleichzeitig u.s.w. laufen zu lassen. 

Mein System, siehe Sig., braucht z.b. beim Benchmark Firestrike nur 250Watt! ganzer PC! 
Furmark+CUZ-Z Stresstest --> 304W !

Dabei sollte meine GPU deutlich mehr Strom verbrauchen als die 970. CPU, MB u.s.w. sollte ähnlich sein.


----------



## FortuneHunter (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> solang du das oc im normalen berech hälst und keine weltrekorde versuchst zu brechen reicht das problemlos...
> jedoch bist du mitm non k ja sowiso gebeutelt da den nicht gros ocen kannst, oder haben se auf haswel boards das non k oc auch so freigeschalten sie bei skylake? weises garnicht^^



mit nen 4690 non K gebeutelt? 
Kleines Geheimnis: Auch nicht übertaktete CPUs bringen anständige Leistung ... Und im Spielebereich sowieso, wo es in den meisten Fällen auf die Grafikkarte ankommt.

Ich habe 4 Jahre lang eine i7-2600 non K  betrieben und sie hat für alles Spielesituationen vollkommen ausgereicht ... Angefangen mit einer GTX570 über GTX670, GTX680, GTX980 bis zur GTX980Ti. Auch den Turbo habe ich nicht gleichgeschaltet, da es mit meinem Board nicht möglich war.

Auch meinen i7-5820K betreibe ich zur Zeit @Stock und kann in Verbindung mit der GTX980Ti keinerlei Probleme in Spielen feststellen.

@Topic: Die 400 Watt sollten locker für die Kombination aus CPU und GPU reichen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Würde noch langen, wobei die Gigabyte Karte der GTX 970 einer der Versionen ist, die mit am Meisten verbraucht.  

Aber selbst ich, mit meinem System komm nicht über 350 Watt hinaus. 
(OC auf 3,6 GHz + GPU 1350/3500 Mhz)

Wenn ich jetzt noch die GPU wild übertakte sind es ca. 380 Watt. ^^
(1500/4000 Mhz)


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

@mjinvegeta20
Bei dir ist der Unterbau aber auch deutlich Stromhungriger...


----------



## Soulsnap (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Und das ändert an der Kernaussage, 400W reichen, genau was?^^


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Und das ändert an der Kernaussage, 400W reichen, genau was?^^



Ich denke das war für meine Aussage zu majinvegeta20: Nein an der Kernaussage ändert sich rein gar nichts, sie wird zudem noch bestätigt, dass 400W sogar für ein System was Stromhungriger ist ausreichend ist und sich der TE somit keine Sorgen machen muss.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



arcDaniel schrieb:


> @mjinvegeta20
> Bei dir ist der Unterbau aber auch deutlich Stromhungriger...


Weiß ich doch. O.o
Darum hab ich es doch extra noch dazu geschrieben, um die Aussage das ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil ausreicht zu bekräftigen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



Soulsnap schrieb:


> Und das ändert an der Kernaussage, 400W reichen, genau was?^^


Generell wird es reichen und die Modelle haben ja eine stille Reserve. 

Aber es gibt einen kleinen Augenblick wo die Leistung so richtig eingefordert wird und zwar der Start des Rechners


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



claster17 schrieb:


> Wieso stellst du hier den Link zum E10 400W rein, wenn der TE es doch bereits hat?


Damit sicher gestellt ist, dass wir über dasselbe Bauteil reden.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> mit nen 4690 non K gebeutelt? [emoji38]
> Kleines Geheimnis: Auch nicht übertaktete CPUs bringen anständige Leistung ... Und im Spielebereich sowieso, wo es in den meisten Fällen auf die Grafikkarte ankommt.
> 
> Ich habe 4 Jahre lang eine i7-2600 non K  betrieben und sie hat für alles Spielesituationen vollkommen ausgereicht ... Angefangen mit einer GTX570 über GTX670, GTX680, GTX980 bis zur GTX980Ti. Auch den Turbo habe ich nicht gleichgeschaltet, da es mit meinem Board nicht möglich war.
> ...


ich glaube du hast das falsch verstanden.... 400w reichen für gpu oc... wenn er den prozzi stark übertakten würde könntes eng werden (in amiforen gibts massenhaft leute die nen haswell 1,45v geben nur damit er stable auf 5ghz läuft)... 
und ich dachte es wäre logisch das ich bei gebeutelt vom oc rede... aber da habe ich wohl zu viel erwartet.... obwohl mein text sich deutlich aufs oc bezog...

weil ich habe nie gesagt das das ding keine leistung hat... die hat er ohne frage


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Es kommt ja außerdem dazu das der PC an der Steckdose sogar mehr als 400W verbrauchen kann da ja der Wirkungsgrad noch reinspielt, das entscheidende sind ja in diesem Fall eh nicht die 400W sondern die Tatsache das beim E10 400W nur eine Rail für die Grafikkarte zur Verfügung steht und das sind laut offiziellen Angaben von Be Quiet halt *18A also 216W *die verfügbar sind, mit Standard Power Target bzw. die meisten Customs sind da drunter bei der Gigabyte hab ich das grad nicht im Kopf.
Es sind ja eh meist noch Reserven verfügbar und es betreiben ja auch Leute 280X Karten oder gar R9 290 am E10 400W wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab.

Im Notfall könnte man bei Problemen unter Last das Power Target unter Last selbst etwas senken und etwas Einbusen im Boost hinnehmen aber die 970 ist meist recht sparsam von daher sollte es kein Problem geben.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

stimmt an den wirkungsgrad habe ich jetzt garnicht gedacht....
aber die e10 reihe is ja eig ganz gut... sodas es das schaffen dürfte... blos wenn er sich iwan ne grose graka sprich 2x8pin anschlüsse wie aktuel ne 980ti kaufen sollte, sollte er das nt tausvhen wenn er übertakten will...
weil die max söecs nachstandardt schafft es... aber sobald ic dazukommt könnte es sehr schnell sehr eng werden wenn er die max 375w ausnutzen will die die karte nehmen kann


----------



## NuVirus (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

Nein es ist genau anders herum das Netzteil kann 400W leisten "intern" also kann sogar mehr als 400W an der Steckdose verbrauchen und ist dafür ausgelegt.


----------



## Noxxphox (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

das meine ich ja auch... blos mein hauptaugenmerk war ebn novh aufs aufrästen mit z.b. ner 98üi gelegen^^ weil die kann ja alleine schon fast das maximale leistbare laut specs zuehn^^
das das netzteil 400w leisten kann und selbst noch den wirkungsgrad verechnet werden muss für den realen verbrauch ist mir klar^^


----------



## arcDaniel (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> das meine ich ja auch... blos mein hauptaugenmerk war ebn novh aufs aufrästen mit z.b. ner 98üi gelegen^^ weil die kann ja alleine schon fast das maximale leistbare laut specs zuehn^^
> das das netzteil 400w leisten kann und selbst noch den wirkungsgrad verechnet werden muss für den realen verbrauch ist mir klar^^



Also bei einem guten Netzteil welches bei Vollast noch eine Effizients von 90% hätte, könnte man also an der Steckdose gut 440W messen!
Kleine Anmerkung hier zu meinen Wattzahlen auf Seite2; diese sind aus der Steckdose, so wird meine HW im worst case nur etwa 270W vom Netzteil ziehen...

Es geht hier ja eigentlich um den TE und dessen Frage ist schon mehrfach beantwortet worden, die 400W reichen locker.

Wenn ich mir das Netztteil so ansehe, bietet es sogar mehrere 12V Rails, wleche jeweils mit 18A abgesichert sind. Im Fall einer Ultra OC 980ti könnte er sogar jeden sagen wir mal 8Pin Stecker an eine separte Rail hängen und könnte so der GPU (PCI-E 75W, Rail1 216W, Rail2: 216W) 507W zur Verfügung stellen! Wegen der Leistungsreserven, würden wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal die Schutzschaltungen abschalten!

Wenn der TE also sogar aufrüsten will, reichen die 400W ebenfalls noch lange (Multi GPU mal bei Seite)


----------



## Shaav (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*

i5-3570k@4,5Ghz (1,27V) + GTX 970 @1,21V 1400Mhz und das Seasonic G-360 schafft das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Threshold (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



nonamer schrieb:


> Hey , habe zurzeit das Be Quiet Straight Power 10 mit 400W
> 
> und hole mir nun die 970 GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 900 Series - GV-N970XTREME-4GD
> 
> ...



Normaler Weise sollte das reichen. Einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## wolfgnag (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> das beim E10 400W nur eine Rail für die Grafikkarte zur Verfügung steht und das sind laut offiziellen Angaben von Be Quiet halt *18A also 216W *die verfügbar sind, mit Standard Power Target bzw. die meisten Customs sind da drunter



Von der Belastung der 12V3 sind noch meist ~ 60 Watt aus dem PCI abzuziehen (12V1 Mainboard).


----------



## NuVirus (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



Shaav schrieb:


> i5-3570k@4,5Ghz (1,27V) + GTX 970 @1,21V 1400Mhz und das Seasonic G-360 schafft das ohne Probleme.



Gut zu wissen hab das im HTPC drin dann kann ich ja mal ne andere Karte einbauen bist dann über Adapter gegangen?



Jo PCIe Slot liefert auch noch Strom also einfach die 970 kaufen, 980 ist auch kein Problem und hätte volle 4GB mehr würde ich dem Netzteil aber nicht zumuten ne 290(X) oder 980Ti oä. ist dann zu viel.


----------



## Shaav (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: 400W für gtx 970?*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen hab das im HTPC drin dann kann ich ja mal ne andere Karte einbauen bist dann über Adapter gegangen?


Ja, von 6 auf 8-pin


----------

